# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پدیده ای به نام وسواس در جزوه نویسی

## Hadi.Z

* مرسی از همگی !*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان عزیزم سلام ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> هدف از ایجاد تاپیک :
> راستش پسر یکی از فامیلامون که امسال هم اگر اشتباه نکنم یازدهمی باشه ، وسواس خیلی عجیب و غریبی تو جزوه نوشتن داره
> تا جایی که بهم گفتن برای دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کرده و باهاشون پیش میره
> مامانش میگفت که فرض مثال میاد جزوه نوکنده اون جاهای خالیش رو پر کنه یا زیر یه کلمه مهم خط بکشه . اگه یهو خطش کج بشه و خودکار یکمی جوهر پخش کنه و ... کلا مغزش درگیر میشه و دیگه نمیتونه رو اون صفحه کار بکنه و فرداش دوباره از اون صفحه پرینت میگیره و دوباره مینویسه ( یا مثلا اگه میخواد برای یه مبحث زیست خلاصه نویسی بکنه ، امروز مینویسه و پس فردا اگه خطش بهتر شده باشه یا به دلایل مختلف ، از جزوه ای که نوشته  دوباره نمیتونه استفاده بکنه و یه خلاصه نویسی جدید انجام میده و دوباره و دوباره و... )
> کار به جایی کشیده که از هر جزوه دوبار پرینت گرفته تا اگه یکی از صفحات خراب شه از جزوه ذخیره اون صفحه رو برداره!! 
> از من کمک خواستن و منم در این زمینه نتونستم کمک خاصی بکنم .
> اگر شما نظری یا فکری دارید که بتونه کمکش کنه ممنون میشم ارائه بدید
> (پسر فوق العاده درسخونی هم هست و تو سمپاد میخونه . طبق گفته مادرش روزانه حداقل 7 ساعت مطالعه رو هم داره اما بخش عمده ای از وقتش صرف نوشتن جزوه و وسواسی که داره میشه...)


.



هادی جون به مامانش بگو بره قسمت نتظیمات بچه . فولدر دیتا / بخش دیفالت / پوشه اسپیشال سنس استادی رو حذف کنه / فرمت فایل dll هستش . 



پ.ن : اگه دختر خانومه طبیعیه / اگه پسره یه خورده استرس فضای کنکور بهش بدی میفهمه خط راست و کج رتبه بالا پایین نمیکنه ! به خانوادش بگو یه پرینت از 99 بگیرن . بدن بهش بگن همینطوری ببین چنتا میتونی بزنی . همینکه شلوغی دفترچه رو ببینه متوجه میشه که باید قرمه هارو بریزه تو ماستا . 
ضمنا وسواس همه دارن . بعضا اتفاق میوفته فرد همه چیز رو رئال میخواد . به طور کامل و بدون نقض . چون شرطی شده که برا موفق شدن تو این زمینه باید همه چیزم اوکی باشه ! زمان محدود و دوری از تجملات ( خط کش ، انواع مداد رنگی و اینا ) میتونه از وسواس طرف کم کنه ! استفاده دوباره از چرک نویس و اینا !

----------


## melodii

ایشون در سن بلوغ هستند و در این سن بدن از نظر هورمونی دچار عدم هماهنگی است . در افراد مختلف این ناهماهنگی به طرق مختلف بروز می‌کنه . ایشون اول به روانشناس و در صورت عدم بهبود به روانپزشک نیاز دارند

----------


## Hadi.Z

> .
> 
> 
> 
> هادی جون به مامانش بگو بره قسمت نتظیمات بچه . فولدر دیتا / بخش دیفالت / پوشه اسپیشال سنس استادی رو حذف کنه / فرمت فایل dll هستش . 
> 
> 
> 
> پ.ن : اگه دختر خانومه طبیعیه / اگه پسره یه خورده استرس فضای کنکور بهش بدی میفهمه خط راست و کج رتبه بالا پایین نمیکنه ! به خانوادش بگو یه پرینت از 99 بگیرن . بدن بهش بگن همینطوری ببین چنتا میتونی بزنی . همینکه شلوغی دفترچه رو ببینه متوجه میشه که باید قرمه هارو بریزه تو ماستا . 
> ضمنا وسواس همه دارن . بعضا اتفاق میوفته فرد همه چیز رو رئال میخواد . به طور کامل و بدون نقض . چون شرطی شده که برا موفق شدن تو این زمینه باید همه چیزم اوکی باشه ! زمان محدود و دوری از تجملات ( خط کش ، انواع مداد رنگی و اینا ) میتونه از وسواس طرف کم کنه ! استفاده دوباره از چرک نویس و اینا !


مرسی محمد جان 
با قسمت اول حرفات کلی خندیدم ، عالی بود :Yahoo (23): 
پیشنهادات خوبی بودن ، حتما بهشون منتقل میکنم

----------


## melodii

این وسواس تاثیر به شدت زیادی در عملکرد ایشون خواهد داشت . حتی بعضی افراد برای رهایی از این تنش ؛ از درس خوندن کنار کشیدند

----------


## mohammad1381

چه جالب،اینقدر شباهت تا به حال ندیدم،منم خیلی عصبی میشم حتما باید جزوم خوش خط باشه و وقتی که کم نوشته باشم که کلا برگه رو میکنم ولی اگه نصف صفحه بیشتر باشه دیگه ناچارا از غلط گیر استقاده می کنم.

----------


## Hadi.Z

> ایشون در سن بلوغ هستند و در این سن بدن از نظر هورمونی دچار عدم هماهنگی است . در افراد مختلف این ناهماهنگی به طرق مختلف بروز می‌کنه . ایشون اول به روانشناس و در صورت عدم بهبود به روانپزشک نیاز دارند


مرسی از راهنماییتون
بله درسته اگر واقعا نتونن کنترلش بکنن باید پیش روانشناس و ... برن
چون میتونه خیلی به درسش آسیب بزنه

----------


## melodii

> مرسی از راهنماییتون
> بله درسته اگر واقعا نتونن کنترلش بکنن باید پیش روانشناس و ... برن
> چون میتونه خیلی به درسش آسیب بزنه


خواهش میکنم 
بله این اتفاق  درصورتی باعث بروز مشکلات عدیده میشه که به صورت جدی پیگیری نشه . بعضی افراد دچار وسواس فکری ، وسواس شستشو و یا حتی تخیلات نادرست میشن . خوشبختانه ایشون در مرحله حاد نیستن و با کنترل ساده و اصولی کاملا مشکلشون برطرف میشه

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> دوستان عزیزم سلام ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> هدف از ایجاد تاپیک :
> راستش پسر یکی از فامیلامون که امسال هم اگر اشتباه نکنم یازدهمی باشه ، وسواس خیلی عجیب و غریبی تو جزوه نوشتن داره
> تا جایی که بهم گفتن برای دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کرده و باهاشون پیش میره
> مامانش میگفت که فرض مثال میاد جزوه نوکنده اون جاهای خالیش رو پر کنه یا زیر یه کلمه مهم خط بکشه . اگه یهو خطش کج بشه و خودکار یکمی جوهر پخش کنه و ... کلا مغزش درگیر میشه و دیگه نمیتونه رو اون صفحه کار بکنه و فرداش دوباره از اون صفحه پرینت میگیره و دوباره مینویسه ( یا مثلا اگه میخواد برای یه مبحث زیست خلاصه نویسی بکنه ، امروز مینویسه و پس فردا اگه خطش بهتر شده باشه یا به دلایل مختلف ، از جزوه ای که نوشته  دوباره نمیتونه استفاده بکنه و یه خلاصه نویسی جدید انجام میده و دوباره و دوباره و... )
> کار به جایی کشیده که از هر جزوه دوبار پرینت گرفته تا اگه یکی از صفحات خراب شه از جزوه ذخیره اون صفحه رو برداره!! 
> از من کمک خواستن و منم در این زمینه نتونستم کمک خاصی بکنم .
> اگر شما نظری یا فکری دارید که بتونه کمکش کنه ممنون میشم ارائه بدید
> (پسر فوق العاده درسخونی هم هست و تو سمپاد میخونه . طبق گفته مادرش روزانه حداقل 7 ساعت مطالعه رو هم داره اما بخش عمده ای از وقتش صرف نوشتن جزوه و وسواسی که داره میشه...)


من خودم اینجور بودم ولی سال دوازدهم زدم به بیخیالی 
اوایل یکم سخته بعد عادت میکنی

----------


## مریان

بهترین دفاع حملس اگه چنبار از قصد بدخط بنویسه و کج و کول خط بکشه هم وسواسش درمان میشه هم سرعت درس خوندش بالاتر میره

----------


## scorpion2020

خب بزار منم نظرمو بگم!!!!!!!
 منم دختر داییم اونجوریه (و منم  اولش بهش توصیه کردم که اصلا چه کاریه مگه اوسکولی؟!!!!! و این حرف استاد اقاجانی رو براش تکرار کردم که همیشه میگه (یه خودکار ابی بردارید شروع کنید به نوشتن خوشکل نویسی و چند خودکار و... مال دانشگاس ! کسی نمیاد جزوه ی شما رو ازتون بگیره !!! و..... ) بعد دیدم هم از دست ما عصبانی شد هم قانع نشد پس نتیجه گرفتم واقعا اوسکوله!!!!!!!!!!  و بعدش تنها پیشنهادم اینبود که حالا تو که همچین مرضی داری اشکال نداره تو کلاس انلاین جزوه نویسی نکن یا بعد کلاس فایل نوشته جزوه دانلود کن و یواش بنویس یا در حین کلاس روی کاغد چرک نویس یادداشت کن بعدا وارد جزوه کن.!!!!!! که الان نمیدونم جواب داده یا نه چون این قضیه مربوط به حدود یه ماه پیشه !!!!!!!!!
اما من همون حرف استاد اقاجانی رو قبول دارم!1111

----------


## melodii

> خب بزار منم نظرمو بگم!!!!!!!
>  منم دختر داییم اونجوریه (و منم  اولش بهش توصیه کردم که اصلا چه کاریه مگه اوسکولی؟!!!!! و این حرف استاد اقاجانی رو براش تکرار کردم که همیشه میگه (یه خودکار ابی بردارید شروع کنید به نوشتن خوشکل نویسی و چند خودکار و... مال دانشگاس ! کسی نمیاد جزوه ی شما رو ازتون بگیره !!! و..... ) بعد دیدم هم از دست ما عصبانی شد هم قانع نشد پس نتیجه گرفتم واقعا اوسکوله!!!!!!!!!!  و بعدش تنها پیشنهادم اینبود که حالا تو که همچین مرضی داری اشکال نداره تو کلاس انلاین جزوه نویسی نکن یا بعد کلاس فایل نوشته جزوه دانلود کن و یواش بنویس یا در حین کلاس روی کاغد چرک نویس یادداشت کن بعدا وارد جزوه کن.!!!!!! که الان نمیدونم جواب داده یا نه چون این قضیه مربوط به حدود یه ماه پیشه !!!!!!!!!
> اما من همون حرف استاد اقاجانی رو قبول دارم!1111


امیدوارم افرادی چون شخصیت شما هیچ گاه پزشک نشن چون افراد بیمار رو به چشم اسکول میبینن . این صرفا یک مشکل هورمونی به علت بلوغ هست 
کلام شما کامل گویای طرز فکر شماست

----------


## Eli..

منم اینطوری بودم.البته دوازدهم شفا پیدا کردم خود به خود :Yahoo (23): طوری که واسه ریاضی تو چک نویس مینوشتم که بیام خونه پاک نویس کنم.طوری شد که کلا تلنبار شد رو هم منم بیخیال شدم و از رو همونا خوندم.دلیل اینکه بیخیالش شدم فک کنم جو کنکور بود.اصلا این کار آدمو کند میکنه و از همه چی عقب میوفته.بهش بگو با این کاراش از یاد گیری عقب میوفته و وقت این کارارو بده به تست.شایدم خودش ضربه بخوره دست ازش برداره.قراره این جزوه ها تا دوسال دیگه خونده بشن و بعدش برن تو سطل آشغال.مهم اون هدفیه که ما داریم به خاطرش جزوه مینویسیم نه خود جزوه ها.شاید فک میکنه همه چی و رتبش به این جزوه ها بستگی داره.باید بهش تذکر بدی که به خوندنشون بستگی داره اصلا مهم نیست چه شکلی نوشته بشن.(اوه ببین اینارو داره کی میگه  :Yahoo (23): کسی که خودش ۴۰رنگ مینوشته :Yahoo (23): ) باور کن من تموم اون جزوه ها رو کنار گذاشتم و از رو درسنامه کتاب کارا میخونم

----------


## Maneli

دوست عزیز به نظرم بیشتر از هر کسی آدم خودش میتونه به خودش کمک کنه اول باید ایشون قبول کنه کارش بینهایت بیهوده و عذاب دادن خودشه و بعدش درمان اش در مراحل اولیه به دست خودش میتونه باشه مثلا خودش رو به بیخیالی بزنه و همون طور که دوستان گفتن در مراحل حاد مراجعه به روانشناس
و همین طور که محمد گفت کنکور ۹۹ رو بزارن جلوش مغزش اتصالی میکنه و میفهمه رقابت یعنی چی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hadi.Z


دوستان عزیزم سلام ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
هدف از ایجاد تاپیک :
راستش پسر یکی از فامیلامون که امسال هم اگر اشتباه نکنم یازدهمی باشه ، وسواس خیلی عجیب و غریبی تو جزوه نوشتن داره
تا جایی که بهم گفتن برای دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کرده و باهاشون پیش میره
مامانش میگفت که فرض مثال میاد جزوه نوکنده اون جاهای خالیش رو پر کنه یا زیر یه کلمه مهم خط بکشه . اگه یهو خطش کج بشه و خودکار یکمی جوهر پخش کنه و ... کلا مغزش درگیر میشه و دیگه نمیتونه رو اون صفحه کار بکنه و فرداش دوباره از اون صفحه پرینت میگیره و دوباره مینویسه ( یا مثلا اگه میخواد برای یه مبحث زیست خلاصه نویسی بکنه ، امروز مینویسه و پس فردا اگه خطش بهتر شده باشه یا به دلایل مختلف ، از جزوه ای که نوشته  دوباره نمیتونه استفاده بکنه و یه خلاصه نویسی جدید انجام میده و دوباره و دوباره و... )
کار به جایی کشیده که از هر جزوه دوبار پرینت گرفته تا اگه یکی از صفحات خراب شه از جزوه ذخیره اون صفحه رو برداره!! 
از من کمک خواستن و منم در این زمینه نتونستم کمک خاصی بکنم .
اگر شما نظری یا فکری دارید که بتونه کمکش کنه ممنون میشم ارائه بدید
(پسر فوق العاده درسخونی هم هست و تو سمپاد میخونه . طبق گفته مادرش روزانه حداقل 7 ساعت مطالعه رو هم داره اما بخش عمده ای از وقتش صرف نوشتن جزوه و وسواسی که داره میشه...)


خیلی جالبه
باید همه خودکارو اینا رو ازش بگیرن و فقط با یه اتود ترجیحا 7 دهم و پاککن کار کنه.و حتی فکر می کنم بهتره یه چایی چیزی رو جزوه اش بریزن یکم که از این وسواس دست برداره
اینجوری فقط زحمتاش هدر میره.*

----------


## indomitable

*به نظرم طبیعیه منم سال یازدهم خیلی وسواس رو نوشتن جزوه داشتم دلیلشم این بود اصن تو فضای کنکور نبودم.سال دوازدهم وقتی معلمم فهمید ما چقد وسواس داریم و نصف وقتمون سره پاکنویس کردن میره یکم بهمون خندید زد نو سرش دیگ ماهم کنار گذاشتیم....
الان حتی خلاصه هامم فقط با خودکار ابی مینویسم.
ب مرور درست میشه.*

----------


## NormaL

خب ایشون باید به یه روانشناس مراجعه کنن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ifmvi

> دوستان عزیزم سلام ، امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> هدف از ایجاد تاپیک :
> راستش پسر یکی از فامیلامون که امسال هم اگر اشتباه نکنم یازدهمی باشه ، وسواس خیلی عجیب و غریبی تو جزوه نوشتن داره
> تا جایی که بهم گفتن برای دروس فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کرده و باهاشون پیش میره
> مامانش میگفت که فرض مثال میاد جزوه نوکنده اون جاهای خالیش رو پر کنه یا زیر یه کلمه مهم خط بکشه . اگه یهو خطش کج بشه و خودکار یکمی جوهر پخش کنه و ... کلا مغزش درگیر میشه و دیگه نمیتونه رو اون صفحه کار بکنه و فرداش دوباره از اون صفحه پرینت میگیره و دوباره مینویسه ( یا مثلا اگه میخواد برای یه مبحث زیست خلاصه نویسی بکنه ، امروز مینویسه و پس فردا اگه خطش بهتر شده باشه یا به دلایل مختلف ، از جزوه ای که نوشته  دوباره نمیتونه استفاده بکنه و یه خلاصه نویسی جدید انجام میده و دوباره و دوباره و... )
> کار به جایی کشیده که از هر جزوه دوبار پرینت گرفته تا اگه یکی از صفحات خراب شه از جزوه ذخیره اون صفحه رو برداره!! 
> از من کمک خواستن و منم در این زمینه نتونستم کمک خاصی بکنم .
> اگر شما نظری یا فکری دارید که بتونه کمکش کنه ممنون میشم ارائه بدید
> (پسر فوق العاده درسخونی هم هست و تو سمپاد میخونه . طبق گفته مادرش روزانه حداقل 7 ساعت مطالعه رو هم داره اما بخش عمده ای از وقتش صرف نوشتن جزوه و وسواسی که داره میشه...)


من هم درگیر همچین وسواسی بودم ، البته برای من فقط در این زمینه نبود . به روانپزشک مراجعه کردم و با مصرف دارو خیلی بهتر شدم . ایشون اگر فقط در همین زمینه وسواس دارن ممکنه که به خاطر سنشون باشه منتها یه حالت بدتر هم هست که ممکنه شروع یک دوره وسواس باشه که در این حالت اوائلش فقط یه نوع وسواس هست اما کم کم بیشتر میشه . علت وسواس ها غالبا اضطراب هست . مراجعه به روانشناس خوب خیلی مهم و ضروری هست . چون اگر وسواس موقتی نباشه و پیشرفت کنه اوضاع بدتر میشه . من به خاطر وسواسم فلج شدم کاملا . اوائل کم بود ولی رفته رفته وضع خرابتر شد و دیگه حتی نمیتونستم چیزی بخونم یا بنویسم چون حس میکردم هیچوقت نمیتونم به حالت ایده آل انجامش بدم . حتما به مادرشون توصیه کنید روانشناس برن و یه مشورتی کنن که به مشکل نخورن .

----------


## Hadi.Z

مرسی از کمک همگی ، لطف کردید
نظرات ارزشمندتون رو بهشون انتقال دادم

----------

